# "Moon" for live strings orchestra.



## sstern (Mar 31, 2013)

Had a privilege of composing and conducting my piece for live strings orchestra as a part of MFA program "Music Composition for the Screen" from Columbia College Chicago which I'm graduating this May:


https://soundcloud.com/sergeistern/moon-1


----------



## nikolas (Mar 31, 2013)

Sergei,

Very well done! And congratulations on capturing (and conducting! WOW) your work for string orchestra.

I won't go into any detail about my opinion on the work, since this forum is not exactly for this reason, but I'd strongly suggest you repost this in the listening lounge, for maximum exposure!


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2013)

beautiful, Sergei! Always a pleasure to listen to real strings...


----------

